# Type A will change name to Haiyan's cube.



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 5, 2010)

I have send 320 cubes as gift. At least 320 cubers get this cube.Becauses the cost of the shipment is so expensive I have to give the cube to competition and most of the competitor can get the cubes. Also I provided 1$ cubes in my shop, actrually the man who want it only need pay the cost of ups+1$.I will give some to individual after I move house about 5 days.
Haiyan’s cube have released . You can buy it from 
Http://cubehaiyan.com. It is my cube store and it is the Haiyan’s cube official wholesale center. Also, it is the Chinese cube wholesale center. There have many kind of cube made in China. 
The Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan is designed by me. I wish you like it. You can buy it from here.
http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=169&productname=
I have supported 240 cubes as prize to 6 competition hold in the world: Denmark , France, Melbourne Summer Open 2010 , South Texas Open 2010, Chicago Open 2010 and another competition will hold in American. 
I have promised to give some cube to some friends here. I will send it to you in 7 days. I never forget to give you.

There have another type of Haiyan’s cube will released in 2 months. This cube is called Haiyan’s cube – Memory. Actually the prototype of the cube is Type A V .When the Type A V was released, I tested it and gave may ideas. The factory has changed the mould 4 times according to my advice. Recently the factory has designed a new mould of the corner according to my advice. It will release in 2 months. 

I have use this cube broke 3*3 blindfolded world record 4 times and also broke the Guiness World Records. In memory of my world record ,Type A V will change name to Haiyan’s cube – Memory when the new mould released.

Type A V is not so fluent, I found if I polish the edge of the corner to circular bead, the cube become very fluent and very fast and it even never pop. I think it is one of the best cubes in the world. But the man who does not know how to polish it will think it is not a good cube. In order to make it a best cube, I have told the factory to product a new mold of corner so that no one need polish it anymore.

I have support some Haiyan’s cube – Memory to some competition, The man who have got it, can you give some evaluation about it,? No matter bad or good. Normally it takes me one hour to polish only one Haiyan’s cube – Memory. So I think only I can call it Haiyan’s cube – Memory now. Others are Type A V or Haiyan’s cube – V. People who want buy the Haiyan’s cube – Memory can buy it from here. http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=167&productname=
It is assembled and polished by me. I bet it is the best cube. You can use it get your best speed.

I want give some Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan as gift to other friends here, but the cost of ups is so expensive. So I think people who want get this cube can only pay 1$+ups cost, then you can get one Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan. Please write the color you want and write you want Haiyan. I will support 10 Haiyan’s cube – Haiyan. You can pay it from the wholesale link:
http://cubehaiyan.com/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=164&productname=
Wish everybody like my cube. Thank you very much.

One people only can buy one 1$ Haiyan's cube.

New Type A will change name to Haiyan's cube.The new type of type A is desigened by me. It will be named as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan. 
Before the type A cube was famous in china.I took part in the design and testing work. Actrually I provide many proposal.
The designer(the boss) of type A and me designed a new type of cube.I provide many idea.He designed the cube according to my idea.We wish this cube can be the best cube of Type A. We will named it as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan
For the convenience of the cuber in the world to know the cube.We change name of the new cube to Haiyan's cube.
I think everybody will get the new cube in 15 days or so.I am tesing the cube now.I wish I can use the cube desigened by myself to break the WR.
After finished testing ,I will give some haiyan's cube as gift to many friends here. I wish many cuber in different country can get the new cube. 
I wish you like it.Wait for my good news.













I think 100 cubes as gift is not enough now. I will support more cubes .


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 5, 2010)

I am looking forward to it! I love type as with a passion, and Haiyan designing a type a model must be awesome!


----------



## Tdude (Jan 5, 2010)

can u post a picture or something? (I want it so much[let's be friends lol] and it should be a good cube)


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 5, 2010)

looking forward to it 

"Type-A" is really a bad name  , i like the new one~


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm anxious to try it, I want to be the first person in Spain to have one , so I can make a review in the Spanish forum.

Thanks for your work!


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 5, 2010)

I will post picture later.I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.


----------



## Citius (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm looking forward to see the pictures.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't wait for the new cube. Sounds like it's going to be great!
I do like the name Hai Yan's cube better than Type A. Makes more sense to have them named after the maker.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I will post picture later.*I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.*



SERIOUS?
FOR FREE? 

Am I gonna be 1 of those 100?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow I'm anxious to see the structure of this cube 

I'm sure it has an anti-pop structure, the designer being a BLD WR-holder


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 5, 2010)

I am really looking forward to trying this!


----------



## Tdude (Jan 5, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I will post picture later.I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.



REALLY let's be friends


----------



## Lofty (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder how this cube will be for OH! Maybe I can get my first sub-16 average of 12 on it?


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 5, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I will post picture later.I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.


I'd also pay quite a bit for it ^^ but who cares?


----------



## powershotman (Jan 5, 2010)

he means the Type A Brand has completely changed to Haiyan 
or that series is called Haiyan ...


----------



## dongqh608 (Jan 5, 2010)

wow... can't wait to see the picture


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow!
I would love to test one!


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hopefully this will clear up the type a naming system confusion as well. I hope I can get a new haiyan!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 5, 2010)

i think it's just that type of cube that's named haiyan not all type A's

EDIT: nah, i'm not sure ... but i think i saw another post about this.


----------



## Zava (Jan 5, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > I will post picture later.I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.
> ...


I second that.
it'd be nice to compete in BLD with a cube designed by you (and getting NR (sub1?) on it)
[kidding]will it have different markings on every piece?  [/kidding]


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2010)

I would also use it for BLD I think


----------



## foxdi (Jan 5, 2010)

i wan 1 too


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 5, 2010)

This looks interesting, I really can't wait to test one of these new cubes!

Do you have a "video review" like thing, you can show all of us ?


----------



## Escher (Jan 5, 2010)

Exciting 
I would love to test one.


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Jan 5, 2010)

I really want to try it. Love the type A


----------



## darthyody (Jan 5, 2010)

These sound like they might be hyped up a bit. I love hype. Sounds like I'll need to get one of these for myself.

P.S. Friends are great! Especially friends with cubes.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 5, 2010)

i want one


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I would love to get one.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't wait for this cube to come out. I'll def buy it someday.
Lol free isn't bad either, but I wouldn't feel like I'm helping support the creator.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 5, 2010)

Should be interesting....


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 5, 2010)

This publicity is sooo working 

Now I want one so badly


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 5, 2010)

lol I could use some new 3x3s. I've only got 2, and they aren't bad, but they aren't great. Trying out a new one could be really fun! question, will there be different colors available?


----------



## hiero66 (Jan 5, 2010)

This reminds me of a t.v.show.

"Hai Yan Zhuang, I want you to pimp my cube!!"


----------



## Muesli (Jan 5, 2010)

Yay cubes. I'm in for any testing.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 5, 2010)

hey haiyan, does it come assembled or no?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> I would love to test one.





vuaquyen92 said:


> I really want to try it. Love the type A





xbrandationx said:


> i want one





iSpinz said:


> I would love to get one.





Musli4brekkies said:


> Yay cubes. I'm in for any testing.



These  It sounds like it will beat the crud out of previous models.


----------



## tlm1992 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like it when cubes get names instead of letters. It gives them some kind of personality. pretty much every main cube I've had has a "real" name. Like ghost hand, edison and diansheng. Maybe this also comes into that list?


----------



## TioMario (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice job Hai, we look forward to see your new invention at online stores.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Type G!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 5, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Type G!!



Are you saying it should be called the type G DIY?

If so, that already exists...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Type G!!
> ...


.
I'm saying that it would be a type G if it wasn't the HaiYan cube.

Type G? I'm pretty sure it doesn't exist. Link me up.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 5, 2010)

Type HY?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like Haiyan better than Type A but it does sound a lot like TaiYan or DaYan.
It doesn't matter much, I'd love one. I'm sure it'll be a great cube when I buy it, my main speedcubes are Type A (Haiyan now?)


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm going to have to buy one of these...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW! Type-A will finally have a super awesome name 

I've always been a fan of Type-As. looking forward to it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 5, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> WOW! Type-A will finally have a super awesome name
> 
> I've always been a fan of Type-As. looking forward to it.


+1
id love to play with one.

Just out of curiosity how do you plan to distribute the ones as gifts on the forums?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 5, 2010)

i want one soo badd..... i'd buy it. but my dad says i have way to many cubes, though i only have 5.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 5, 2010)

gimme one please!


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds like this is gonna be worth it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 5, 2010)

gosh guys, he meant that the name of that particular model will be names "haiyan's cube", not the whole brand. the brand name is still Guojia and Type A.

back on topic, i'd love to have one of those too


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Haiyan,
I think it is great that you are designing this new cube. I know it will be the best of the type a series. I'll totally get one when it releases.

wrbcube4


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 5, 2010)

我不懂，你是指所有的產品都要改名成"海燕"嗎?

所以說甲一會變成[海燕一]、甲二變[海燕二]，這樣嘛?

那麼封1、2、和3呢?


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jan 5, 2010)

This cube is going to be great. I'm really looking forward for it's release.  I'd like to get one.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 5, 2010)

That sounds awesome! I would love to try that cube out!


----------



## Zubon (Jan 6, 2010)

Great! I want to buy one!

15 days is a long time to wait.

Does anyone know where we will be able to buy them?

MF8 store?


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 6, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I will post picture later.I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.



I WANT ONE FO SHO!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm sorta hoping that Haiyan's cube will be better than the type F-IIs 

Also, yeah I'd like to try one too


----------



## Jai (Jan 6, 2010)

Lofty said:


> I wonder how this cube will be for OH! Maybe I can get my first sub-16 average of 12 on it?


If it's decent for OH and I end up getting one, I'll race you to sub-16.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 6, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> hey haiyan, does it come assembled or no?


You can get assembled or not assembled .It determined by you.Normally I like one which is not assembled.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 6, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > hey haiyan, does it come assembled or no?
> ...



So will you be giving 100 of these away to people in this forum?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 6, 2010)

Amazing! So generous!
I'd pitch in gladly for shipping costs.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 6, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Amazing! So generous!
> I'd pitch in gladly for shipping costs.



As would I!

I was wondering, is it this cube?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17552


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 6, 2010)

So do you think this is the best out of all the type A's? I've tried them all and I really like the A II and the A V.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Buuudddyyy...

Looks very interesting. for some reason when I think of a type A cube i think of the white ones... even though i like the black ones...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Hey Buuudddyyy...
> 
> Looks very interesting. for some reason when I think of a type A cube i think of the white ones... even though i like the black ones...



If you thought I was linking to this cube, I was asking if it was that cube.


----------



## Berry (Jan 6, 2010)

I am a big fan of type-a. I am very excited to try this cube out.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 6, 2010)

I actually read all the posts in this thread and after doing so...

I wanna buy one ASAP!


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 我不懂，你是指所有的產品都要改名成"海燕"嗎?
> 
> 所以說甲一會變成[海燕一]、甲二變[海燕二]，這樣嘛?
> 
> 那麼封1、2、和3呢?



lol you were just telling people the whole brand's name is not change, and now you are asking him


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 6, 2010)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 我不懂，你是指所有的產品都要改名成"海燕"嗎?
> ...



probably just looking for confirmation


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, I think it's great that you designed a cube, Hai Yan!　I'm really excited to see it.　Maybe I will buy one, and then finally learn how to do BLD．

Its really good that it isn't using the "type A" name. There are already so many type A's that it's very confusing!


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 6, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Amazing! So generous!
> I'd pitch in gladly for shipping costs.



Yes, I would definitely be willing to pay shipping for a free cube...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 6, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Just out of curiosity how do you plan to distribute the ones as gifts on the forums?



I reckon the mods should decide who gets one.


----------



## Overtime (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm terribly curious about this cube, i haven't played withany 3x3s outside of rubik


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! Type-A will finally have a super awesome name
> ...



Give them to fast 2H, OH and BLD (and feet?...) cubers and/or those who have tried many different types of cubes?...

I named those groups of people because I think we should be able to trust their opinions on the cube...


(And yes, I know it sounds like I'm trying hard to get one for free  (But seriously, it really doesn't matter to me, I doubt one cube will cost that much since Haiyan is giving 100 away for free))


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the fact that they are giving away 100 free cubes really shows that they have a lot of confidence in this design. I think most cubers choose which cubes they buy based on word-of-mouth. So if it wasn't a good cube, giving away 100 of them would really hurt their sales. So they must be truly confident that its an awesome cube


----------



## cubestack (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a feeling this cube is going to be a great make; done with great passion by Hai Yan, it seems. I really hope it beats the other cubes out there and I hope to get one too.


----------



## maggot (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there picture? I am excite for seeing the difference. I use A-V and GH. Do have weight measuring (g)? good for OH? Where are you selling when release? C4Y? MF8? I am excite because I like some A and F (kind of), look for something balance. I not trying C4Y house cube yet though. Hoping good cuber making good cube for me!


----------



## Hammond (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I hope its as good as everyone is expecting it to be, and 100 free cubes, that's pretty neat.


----------



## r_517 (Jan 6, 2010)

if all type A's cubes change their names to Haiyan's, then there has to be "Haiyan I", "Haiyan II", "Haiyan V" etc 

ps: "Haiyan" is pronounced as /'hai jæn/ and "Dayan" is pronounced /'da: jæn/


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2010)

Let's be friends!  I'll pay shipping.


----------



## blah (Jan 6, 2010)

3x3x3 SEA SWALLOW MAGIC INTELLIGENCE TEST CUBE.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 6, 2010)

I think 100 cubes is not enough now. I will support many cubes as award to the competitior in many country. The holder of WCA competition can contract with me to get Haiyan's cube .But you must tell me the concrete inofrmation of the competition.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't wait for this. I want to try this out.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks AWESOME! I'd love to be one of the 100


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes Haiyan means SEA SWALLOW or salangane.My name is bird.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

Haiyan, do you think this cube will be very good for solving one-handed?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Haiyan, do you think this cube will be very good for solving one-handed?



Yes. It should be very fit for one-handed.Because it is small than other cube about 2mm.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks! Also, what colours will be available?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyan, do you think this cube will be very good for solving one-handed?
> ...



That doesn't necessarily mean it will be good for OH. The A-V (sorry, might not be right name, depending on whether or not they're all Haiyan's cube) was a good 2H cube, but bad for OH, because it was soooo fast, it was hard to control OH. I hope I'm one of the 100/100+.

Edit: I hope it is good for OH though.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 6, 2010)

Black and white.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope it will be even better then my diansheng. I really like my diansheng because it can't pop and is very fast. The only downside is that has a small bit of lockups, but not very much. so it will be very hard to beat my deansheng for me. But i will try one for sure. First i will try a F-II.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2010)

The design looks really neat! I hope that it'll be an amazing cube that you can break the WR with


----------



## idpapro (Jan 6, 2010)

how will you choose these 100 people that will get to have the cubes?


----------



## baker` (Jan 6, 2010)

My favourite speedcube is the original Type A I (for now, that is).

The smaller size of this cube sounds pleasing 

I would very much like to have the privilege to test one of these innovative cubes. Thanks


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Jan 6, 2010)

Those corners look cool. It sort of seems like the cube isn't really solid though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



NO IT ISN'T.

I dunno why but it seems I'm the only one who didn't get a 'fast' A-V. I tested my friend's A-V and it's much better than mine with the washers. I had to remove the washers to make it fast..oh well I'm gonna get another one soon. I'm using my washerless A-V for OH now and I believe a faster one with washers(makes the cube more stable) will be a great OH cube.

On the design pics: DELICIOUS XD


----------



## Azure (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't understand the title"Type A will change name to Haiyan's cube",where?
all around the world?


----------



## splendidrex (Jan 6, 2010)

顶老瓦！
Though I don't like the structure of the cube, I also support Haiyan Zhuang. He is one of the best cubers in China.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 6, 2010)

does it pop easily? and, can you please put pics for the black and white cubes? thannks


----------



## Cielo (Jan 6, 2010)

Hope the new cube "Hai Yan" will be successful! And soon we will see!

BTW:Hope to be one of the 100+


----------



## JunwenYao (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes！Haiyan！


----------



## Zubon (Jan 6, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Yes. It should be very fit for one-handed.Because it is small than other cube about 2mm.



I am very happy that it will be smaller than 57mm. 

I like how my type A II is a little smaller. I also love my mini type A


----------



## cuberwillima (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm looking forward to try this cube out!!
__________________
PB 3x3: 16.06 | 4x4: 1:17.90 | 5x5: 2:20.55 | 3x3 OH: 43.22 | Square-1: 23.69 | 6x6: 4:58.93 | 7x7: 8:11.09 -- learning BF!


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 6, 2010)

I never had Type A cubes. This will be my first one!


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 6, 2010)

This cube should be amazing. Haiyan, it's always incredible to see you solve.


----------



## gyc6001 (Jan 6, 2010)

looks like a modern gadget or some sort of high-tech machine.


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Jan 6, 2010)

I love all type A !!

I am very happy it is smaller than other cubes.

I love micro type A and mini type A.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2010)

i think the order of the cubes in the first pictures are:

Type A I
NEW Type A I/Type A I-SV
Type A II
NEW Type A II/Type A II-SV
Type A III
NEW Type A III/Type A III-SV
Type A IV
Type A V
Micro Type A
Mini Type A
NEW Type A IV/Type A IV-SV
Haiyan


BTW, Hai Yan just told me that only the particular model is called Haiyan, the name of the rest are unchanged


----------



## maggot (Jan 6, 2010)

重量？您在哪里能买？
thanks


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 6, 2010)

maggot said:


> 重量？您在哪里能买？
> thanks



我不认为你还可以买。


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2010)

再兩個禮拜吧....不過不用買，因為阿燕會免費贈送XDDDD


----------



## maggot (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL is that why everyone want friend Haiyan? HAHA
那是非常好的。我只读了100，我认为卖100的他。我认为, 我想要一!wwww


----------



## cooldayr (Jan 6, 2010)

well i see you are giving a way 100 but i dont need that many, just one or two lol


----------



## joey (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad to see a cuber working alongside a manufacturer.


----------



## cuberwillima (Jan 6, 2010)

Swoncen said:


> I never had Type A cubes. This will be my first one!



Same story for me ^^


----------



## Owen (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow! People are really enthusiastic! I want one!


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 再兩個禮拜吧....不過不用買，因為阿燕會免費贈送XDDDD



are you from Twain? these are not Cantonese and it is not simplified Chinese, so it can't be hong kong or china


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting development, looking forward to how the cube is =)


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 6, 2010)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 再兩個禮拜吧....不過不用買，因為阿燕會免費贈送XDDDD
> ...



Ever heard of traditional? People still use it yaknow.


----------



## blah (Jan 6, 2010)

maggot said:


> LOL is that why everyone want friend Haiyan? HAHA
> 那是非常好的。我只读了100，我认为卖100的他。我认为, 我想要一!wwww


Dude did you use a translator?



ISuckAtCubing said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 再兩個禮拜吧....不過不用買，因為阿燕會免費贈送XDDDD
> ...


Uh, what and what?


----------



## maggot (Jan 6, 2010)

no, english and chinese are not my language.. sorry is so bad!


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 6, 2010)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 再兩個禮拜吧....不過不用買，因為阿燕會免費贈送XDDDD
> ...


Uh, what and what?[/QUOTE]

what do you mean by what and what?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2010)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> are you from Twain?




lol. you mean like The Adventure of Tom Sawyer?


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > are you from Twain?
> ...



oh I mean Taiwan, sorry, i fail at spelling


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow 100 cubes?


----------



## supergin (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it's better to change the name TypeA to GuoJia,all of us Chinese read it as "GuoJia".Haiyan is only a type of TypeA,in chinese "Guo Jia".


----------



## Forte (Jan 7, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > are you from Twain?
> ...



I actually found this amusing


----------



## blah (Jan 7, 2010)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> what do you mean by what and what?


Cantonese has no script, if you want to get technical about it. By convention, Hong Kong uses traditional Chinese characters (and lots of their own additions that don't exist in standard Mandarin Chinese) to represent Cantonese words. Guangdong probably doesn't bother writing stuff in Cantonese although they speak it, so they probably write stuff in Mandarin using simplified Chinese characters. Taiwan uses traditional Chinese characters.

Besides, too many ignorant people assume "if it's Chinese, it has to be from Hong Kong, China, and/or Taiwan." Malaysia is one place in the world where traditional and simplified Chinese are both mainstream and most, if not all people of Chinese descent can understand, read, and write both. Not many people from Hong Kong, China, or Taiwan can do that. There are more places in the world where Chinese is pretty mainstream - I can think of at least one more.

And technically, Hong Kong's in China. It would be more appropriate to say mainland China.


----------



## Carson (Jan 7, 2010)

blah said:


> Cantonese has no script, if you want to get technical about it. By convention, Hong Kong uses traditional Chinese characters (and lots of their own additions that don't exist in standard Mandarin Chinese) to represent Cantonese words. Guangdong probably doesn't bother writing stuff in Cantonese although they speak it, so they probably write stuff in Mandarin using simplified Chinese characters. Taiwan uses traditional Chinese characters.
> 
> Besides, too many ignorant people assume "if it's Chinese, it has to be from Hong Kong, China, and/or Taiwan." Malaysia is one place in the world where traditional and simplified Chinese are both mainstream and most, if not all people of Chinese descent can understand, read, and write both. Not many people from Hong Kong, China, or Taiwan can do that. There are more places in the world where Chinese is pretty mainstream - I can think of at least one more.
> 
> And technically, Hong Kong's in China. It would be more appropriate to say mainland China.



Lessons in Chinese culture and language from an Eastern Kentucky Canadian from Malaysia... I love it!


----------



## maggot (Jan 7, 2010)

if you think my chinese is bad, i read almost every post in this thread and i thought haiyan only MAKE 100 cube. not give 100 cube. only 100 make. i want one of cube haiyan make only 100 i was thinking lol.


----------



## r_517 (Jan 7, 2010)

actually many Singapores speak Chinese too 

and u guys forget Macau.


----------



## r_517 (Jan 7, 2010)

maggot said:


> if you think my chinese is bad, i read almost every post in this thread and i thought haiyan only MAKE 100 cube. not give 100 cube. only 100 make. i want one of cube haiyan make only 100 i was thinking lol.



he means to give at least 100 cubes for free.



supergin said:


> I think it's better to change the name TypeA to GuoJia,all of us Chinese read it as "GuoJia".Haiyan is only a type of TypeA,in chinese "Guo Jia".



There's already another company called GuoJia (国佳) who manufactures good Rubik's Magic. And that's why the website is "guojia3.com", not "guojia.com"


----------



## kooixh (Jan 7, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I will post picture later.I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.



free? i want 1 pls


----------



## Kurama (Jan 7, 2010)

If everything follows like this, 100 cubes won't be enough 

It looks Great!!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I'm probably too late for the 100 free cubes, but if there's any left, I'll be glad to get my hands on one. I'll probably buy one eventually anyway. I'm also interested in how you deal the shipping of 100 cubes to people on here.

My current main cube(old type AIII) has those similar edge pieces, which has been nice for me, so I'm interested how this will be.


----------



## panyan (Jan 7, 2010)

wow, this looks really amazing, i cant wait to try one!


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 7, 2010)

blah said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean by what and what?
> ...



umm, hong kong people does type in the way they speak, and why would they use simplified Chinese if they don't even use it? it would take them longer to read, do you see Taiwan people use simplified Chinese?


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 7, 2010)

i hope you will release them soon. all these greedy people 
Good luck Haiyan!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that we sould ban posts saying something like "o ur givin away 100 cubes 1 4 me pls"

It isn't contributing anything to the discussion.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Hai Yan said it all here.



Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I think 100 cubes is not enough now. I will support many cubes as award to the competitior in many country. The holder of WCA competition can contract with me to get Haiyan's cube .But you must tell me the concrete inofrmation of the competition.



I know he is talking to different wca competition hosts. So ... go to competitions people


----------



## blah (Jan 7, 2010)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > ISuckAtCubing said:
> ...


You are obviously clueless.


----------



## blah (Jan 7, 2010)

r_517 said:


> actually many Singapores speak Chinese too


actually 75% of Singaporeans speak Chinese too


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 7, 2010)

blah said:


> ISuckAtCubing said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



you obviously doesn't know what is a guess, I started out guessing he is from Taiwan, and I'm just eliminating two of the options, I don't think I would need to put out all the possible places there are, from these sentence you said "Hong Kong uses traditional Chinese characters (and lots of their own additions that don't exist in standard Mandarin Chinese) to represent Cantonese words. Guangdong probably doesn't bother writing stuff in Cantonese although they speak it, so they probably write stuff in Mandarin using simplified Chinese characters." You haven't even read Cantonese before, and thats why I said he is not from anywhere in china because Guangdong probably doesn't bother writing stuff in Cantonese although they speak it, so they probably write stuff in Mandarin using simplified Chinese characters. The one daniel0731ex is using is traditional chinese. just one question, do you even read chinese?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 7, 2010)

TW,HK, and Guangdong are all part of China. You said he couldn't be from China because he was using tradtional. One question do YOU read chinese?


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 7, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> TW,HK, and Guangdong are all part of China. You said he couldn't be from China because he was using tradtional. One question do YOU read chinese?



umm this is what he said at first 
Cantonese has no script, if you want to get technical about it. By convention, Hong Kong uses traditional Chinese characters (and lots of their own additions that don't exist in standard Mandarin Chinese) to represent Cantonese words. Guangdong probably doesn't bother writing stuff in Cantonese although they speak it, so they probably write stuff in Mandarin using simplified Chinese characters. Taiwan uses traditional Chinese characters.

Besides, too many ignorant people assume "if it's Chinese, it has to be from Hong Kong, China, and/or Taiwan." Malaysia is one place in the world where traditional and simplified Chinese are both mainstream and most, if not all people of Chinese descent can understand, read, and write both. Not many people from Hong Kong, China, or Taiwan can do that. There are more places in the world where Chinese is pretty mainstream - I can think of at least one more.

And technically, Hong Kong's in China. It would be more appropriate to say mainland China.
his main point is not about what is part of china or not, and what does places be in china has to do with reading chinese or not?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 7, 2010)

You were first to rule him out of these places simply because he wasn't using simplified. Just because an area doesn't use simp or trad doesn't mean some of them don't know it. Most people that use traditional can easily tell the transition between the two.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 7, 2010)

LarsN said:


> I think Hai Yan said it all here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. that's why I contacted Hai Yan. He is very generous and said that he could send many cubes to our competition coming in March and other one coming in september (I hope that we can save the cubes for september too )
.. It's really good for competition organizers because more people will come.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 7, 2010)

how am i ruled to him? by guessing which places he is not from?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm guessing english isn't your first language?


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jan 7, 2010)

nope, i don't think there is anything wrong with that right?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 7, 2010)

You're taking every word and using it literally by the definition that you know it by. If you knew some of the little phrases you would understand the counterarguments.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 7, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> *TW*,HK, and Guangdong are all part of China.



*ahem*it's a different country*ahem*

it's like saying south korea is part of north korea.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 7, 2010)

Please, stop.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 7, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> Please, stop.



+1


----------



## Anthony (Jan 7, 2010)

Hai Yan: I tried to send you a message, but your inbox is currently full, so I'll just post the message I tried to send here.
________________________________

Hello Hai Yan,
My name is Anthony Brooks and I'm one of the organizers of WCA competitions in Texas. The 6th competition we've organized, the South Texas Open 2010, is going to be on February 6th.

You made an offer saying you'd be willing to send some of your new cubes to organizers of WCA competitions to use as prizes. I was wondering if that offer is still available? I'd be extremely grateful. 

Thank you,
Anthony.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 8, 2010)

*Melbourne Summer Open 2010*

Dear Hai Yan,

I'm organising Australia's first WCA Competition, being held on the 30th of January 2010.

The competition has been announced by the WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneSummerOpen2010

More details about the competition may be found here:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/

There will be 9 events at the competition:
- Rubik's Cube
- Rubik's Cube: One-handed
- Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
- 2x2
- 4x4
- 5x5
- Pyraminx
- Rubik's Magic
- Square-1

If you would like to sponsor us then I'd be more than happy to link back to your website/online-store in the sponsors section and front page of http://www.speedcubing.com.au

Sincerely,
Tim.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 8, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> it's like saying south korea is part of north korea.



Not really.


----------



## shicklegroober (Jan 8, 2010)

That is awesome, congratulations Hai Yan!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Dear Hai Yan,
> 
> I'm organising Australia's first WCA Competition, being held on the 30th of January 2010.
> [Stuff about comp]
> ...


Hehe. I was waiting for you to come on msn so I could show you this.

Yes, this would be very nice Too bad I won't win any event except clock if we have it. And that's if Johnson will be in China. He averages about the same as me. I should win if we have it.
And sorry for off-topic rah, I think I forgot in my first post.

CONGRATS! That's awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all!

I was looking for Haiyan cube and I found that website:

http://cubehaiyan.com/


Could we buy Haiyan Cube now?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 9, 2010)

Kurama said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was looking for Haiyan cube and I found that website:
> 
> ...



It sells laptop computers too!


----------



## maggot (Jan 9, 2010)

i dont think this haiyan cube real. maybe replace all type A with name "haiyan"


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 9, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Kurama said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all!
> ...



He *specifically* told me *NOT* to buy from his site yet. So don't.

Edit: Yet.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 10, 2010)

ok. Thanks!!!


----------



## Zubon (Jan 10, 2010)

On the site cubehaiyan.com, all of the type A cubes are named "Haiyan's cube (I), (II) etc."

So what number will be new "Haiyan's" cube that he is developing be? WXL?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 10, 2010)

i think the guy probably misunderstood what Hai Yan was meant say, maybe he thought that Guojia is changing their brand name to "Haiyan" :comfused:

btw, keep in mind that Hai Yan isn't a very good english speaker. what he really meant is that Type A is releasing a new cube called "haiyan"


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 11, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Spoiler


That looks awesome! Were these added recently? I missed them before...


Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I think 100 cubes as gift is not enough now. I will support more cubes .


How will you make a profit off of this? :confused: 100+ cubes is a significant amount of money.

Also, since I'm probably not going to get one, when will these be available to buy?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 11, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > I think 100 cubes as gift is not enough now. I will support more cubes .
> ...



The production costs of China cubes are wayyyy lower than you think


----------



## 54stickers (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like a nice cube


----------



## Muesli (Jan 11, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> ...


That's still ~$1000 of profit if the cubes are sold for $10 each.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 11, 2010)

kooixh said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > I will post picture later.I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.
> ...



maybe.. if you don't sound noob, he'll reward you 

OT,
the cube sounds so great, you'd probably break every 3x3 record!

hope i'm in the 100.

also my first type A, or haiyan, i think. i dunno if cube4you is type a.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jan 11, 2010)

going to buy it when it comes out!!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 11, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > PHPJaguar said:
> ...



Think of it as publicity costs. Say 1 haiyan costs $4 to make, so $400 would be the publicity expense. And spending that $400 might mean gaining a lot more profit if the cube is said to be good.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 11, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA! $4 to make a cube? You must be kidding me!


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Think of it as publicity costs. Say 1 haiyan costs $4 to make, so $400 would be the publicity expense. And spending that $400 might mean gaining a lot more profit if the cube is said to be good.
> ...



...Or you could politely correct him and tell him how much you know a cube costs to be manufactured.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 11, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



Ok sorry. Here is my new answer:

A cube costs less than $4 to be manufactured.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 11, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Especially in china


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 12, 2010)

Everything costs less in China 

But this sounds great, I just ordered old A2, and this looks cool, it'll be my second non storebought cube hahaha

Excited!


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 12, 2010)

NimbleFingers said:


> Everything costs less in China
> 
> But this sounds great, I just ordered old A2, and this looks cool, it'll be my second non storebought cube hahaha
> 
> Excited!



The new or old version?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 12, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> NimbleFingers said:
> 
> 
> > Everything costs less in China
> ...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 12, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > NimbleFingers said:
> ...


:fp Have fun with the cube! It is pretty good.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 12, 2010)

I am really getting annoyed now, I have tried for days now and still can't contact HaiYan.


----------



## maggot (Jan 15, 2010)

how much time longer for cube release?


----------



## roller (Jan 15, 2010)

I want this cube :| NOW


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 15, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Well pardon my narrow knowledge on production costs (in China) but I was just trying to point out that the costs can be treated as publicity expense which is why i use the word 'SAY' because I obviously don't know how much a cube costs and was just giving a very rough estimation. And of course I would've played safe and gave a higher figure so to prove my point more that giving out 100 cubes isn't a loss for the manufacturing company. You obviously know way better than me [sarcasm]cos you work in a China factory producing cubes[/sarcasm].


----------



## r_517 (Jan 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > PHPJaguar said:
> ...



mould is expensive, especially for such a high tech cube coz it has to be modified again and again to get better. however manufacturing a cube itself is rather cheap, farrrrrrrrrrrrrr cheaper than 4 USD  one can buy Diansheng for 1 USD each in China if he asks for more than 100


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 15, 2010)

r_517 said:


> mould is expensive, especially for such a high tech cube coz it has to be modified again and again to get better. however manufacturing a cube itself is rather cheap, farrrrrrrrrrrrrr cheaper than 4 USD  one can buy Diansheng for 1 USD each in China if he asks for more than 100



!!!!!!
.-.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2010)

r_517 said:


> one can buy Diansheng for 1 USD each in China if he asks for more than 100



:O I want 101 of them! (what would I do with it? I don't know XD)


----------



## r_517 (Jan 15, 2010)

missed one point*^o^* one diansheng costs usually 1-1.5 euro
oh i often get confused by various currencies 
1euro = 10 RMB
and 1 USD = 6?7?8? RMB


----------



## NateG (Jan 16, 2010)

I've never tried a Type A before, but I really want to try this new one. It'd be cool if you could make a video, too


----------



## Dawn-Shade (Jan 16, 2010)

Amazing design! A hi-tech looking cube!
I hope I got one!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 16, 2010)

Haiyan, when will this cube be available internationally? It'd be great if you supply them to popbuying


----------



## NateG (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, please let us know when they are available, and on what sites we can buy them.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jan 22, 2010)

the cube looks great and will hopefully cut corners just as well as the cubes before it if not better i wanna get my hands on it my new type a III or Haiyan 6 rather is getting a little wore out after the year of solving ive put it through I cant wait to get one. so whn will they go on sale and were can i buy one when they do


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I will post picture later.I will give at least 100 Haiyan's cube as gift to cuber here.



please I want one so badly


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you have any update about sending the cubes to organizers to use as prizes? The last thing you told me was that you were going to inquire about shipping costs, but you haven't replied and your message inbox is full. Thanks.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 22, 2010)

popbuying will be the 1st site selling Haiyan cube.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 22, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> popbuying will be the 1st site selling Haiyan cube.



Awesome.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 23, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> popbuying will be the 1st site selling Haiyan cube.




Excellent !!!!!


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 23, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> popbuying will be the 1st site selling Haiyan cube.



Best news I've heard in a while.


----------



## Sherwood (Jan 23, 2010)

When's it coming out?


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 23, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> When's it coming out?



+1


----------



## Zubon (Jan 23, 2010)

If it does come on popbuying, I would but it in a second. Can't wait to see how it is.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 26, 2010)

Is it for sale yet?


----------



## idpapro (Feb 2, 2010)

Any updates yet??


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 3, 2010)

What is the popbuying price going to be for this cube?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

Cheap, like a lot of the other stuff are I guess.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 3, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> New Type A will change name to Haiyan's cube.The new type of type A is desigened by me. It will be named as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan.
> Before the type A cube was famous in china.I took part in the design and testing work. Actrually I provide many proposal.
> The designer(the boss) of type A and me designed a new type of cube.I provide many idea.He designed the cube according to my idea.We wish this cube can be the best cube of Type A. We will named it as Haiyan's cube-Haiyan
> For the convenience of the cuber in the world to know the cube.We change name of the new cube to Haiyan's cube.
> ...



that looks AMAZING!! i will definitely be one of the first people to get it.....


----------



## Rikane (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like they're going for a light cube. The centre piece looks pretty interesting. Are the grooves in the centre and edge pieces really for anything special?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 3, 2010)

will the corner edges be prone to popping? they look really weak


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 3, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> will the corner edges be prone to popping? they look really weak



the corner and edges are definetly strong enough to be drop-kicked by tony fisher. it's the center piece i'm worrying about.


as for the grooves, it's for reducing the surface area so it won't become "sticky" over time.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 4, 2010)

The center piece looks very weak or unstable, but for the rest, they look superb. Thanks Haiyan and the company! I hope to get it really soon, until then Happy Cubing.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 4, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > will the corner edges be prone to popping? they look really weak
> ...



Grooves increase surface area. It's to pocket some of the lube so that as the centers spin there is minimal friction.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 4, 2010)

It does increase the surface area of the piece, but it reduces the surface area of the plastic that's in contact with other plastic.


----------



## Rikane (Feb 4, 2010)

Hm, I think I'm going to purchase one as soon as I get the chance to. I'd love to hear more about this cube and what it does to try and improve on the current 3x3x3


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait to see it out. Do you have a website that you are going to post the Haiyan cubes on sale on?


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Feb 4, 2010)

YuTubeCuber said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see it out. Do you have a website that you are going to post the Haiyan cubes on sale on?





http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-1be206a90afe6484247e7c8c8040a8ed.htm 

In Taobao, some sellers are selling Haiyan cube.

About 3 sellers...

So I am making a joint purchase in korea.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 4, 2010)

Son Jeong Sang said:


> YuTubeCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Can't wait to see it out. Do you have a website that you are going to post the Haiyan cubes on sale on?
> ...



Do you know where I can buy it in Korea?


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Feb 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Son Jeong Sang said:
> 
> 
> > YuTubeCuber said:
> ...




I am going to buy 8 haiyan cubes in Uniauc.net today.

This site is purchase agency. So I am making a joint purchase in cubemania NAVER cafe. 

So if you want to buy it, I recommend that you use a purchase agency.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 5, 2010)

Son Jeong Sang said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Son Jeong Sang said:
> ...


Thats good. I'm probably going to buy them for myself. Is there a specific reason I should joint purchase?


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Feb 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Son Jeong Sang said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



There is no specific reasons.

But a joint purchase helps me save EMS charge.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 5, 2010)

Son Jeong Sang said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Son Jeong Sang said:
> ...


Wow. I've been searching the UniAuction for about thirty minutes but I can't find it. I'm pathetic. Do you have a link to it? (Sorry for being a noob)


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/uniauc.net

*whistles*


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Feb 5, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/uniauc.net
> 
> *whistles*



Haha

This site is not naturally trustworthy if you are not in korea.

This is because that it is a korean purchase agency.

You should consider that.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 8, 2010)

This cube is on popbuying.
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-28303
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-28302


----------



## SlapShot (Feb 8, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> This cube is on popbuying.
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-28303
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Tape_A_HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-28302



Thanks for the heads up. I ordered a white one.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 8, 2010)

I need onesez!


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice... I'll be getting that and the Mini QJ on my next order.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh gosh...and I just ordered from popbuying.

Time for another!


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 8, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Oh gosh...and I just ordered from popbuying.
> 
> Time for another!



Same here haha. I'm gonna get the oblique puzzle as well...


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 9, 2010)

I won one of these at the Chicago Open, and I really, really like it.

I'm trying to upload an average of 12 video with it right now and I'll edit that in when it's done, but these cubes are really good 

It feels kind of like an AII or AV, but with not as many lockups, and just as fast. It's only popped once on me in about 100 solves so far.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 9, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> I won one of these at the Chicago Open, and I really, really like it.
> 
> I'm trying to upload an average of 12 video with it right now and I'll edit that in when it's done, but these cubes are really good
> 
> It feels kind of like an AII or AV, but with not as many lockups, and just as fast. It's only popped once on me in about 100 solves so far.



How are the stickers? The stickers on popbuying show some goldish color?


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 9, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> JustinJ said:
> 
> 
> > I won one of these at the Chicago Open, and I really, really like it.
> ...


The stickers that came with mine are fine, it came assembled, stickered and lubed (I think), and they haven't chipped or peeled or anything yet.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 9, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > JustinJ said:
> ...



Impressive...Mine should come in the next few weeks...now i'm excited


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 9, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> I won one of these at the Chicago Open, and I really, really like it.
> 
> I'm trying to upload an average of 12 video with it right now and I'll edit that in when it's done, but these cubes are really good
> 
> It feels kind of like an AII or AV, but with not as many lockups, and just as fast. It's only popped once on me in about 100 solves so far.



Could you make a review about it? I'm really excited, but I haven't heard from anyone.


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 9, 2010)

Haiyan cubes are already for sale. I ordered one already.


----------



## linziyi (Feb 9, 2010)

I am going to buy a Haiyan's cube in a month, how much will it be?


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 9, 2010)

linziyi said:


> I am going to buy a Haiyan's cube in a month, how much will it be?



I ordered mine for ten bucks.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

The price may lower in the future. I'll wait to order mine, as I'm not really in a hurry to get it... and I want to see the reviews.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 9, 2010)

Does this mean the free ones have been sent out now? and how did the competiton Justin was at get them before they were really released?


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope Haiyan is still sending me one for free...It's been a long time. Has anyone else gotten them yet? (the free ones, not the ordered ones)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Does this mean *the free ones have been sent out* now? and *how did the competiton Justin was at get them* before they were really released?



Wow, not only did you answer your own question, no, you did so before asking it.


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2010)

Tim said in the package for our competition, there were some type a2's in there , and a-V's, not haiyan's. Not sure if he mixed up a-V with haiyan, but I'm getting mine in a week.

JakeGouldon: uhh ofc they have been sent out - I think to competition organisers for prizes.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 9, 2010)

KOII had them at the Chicago open for prizes.


----------



## blah (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that Feliks has mentioned that, I'm pretty certain we didn't win Haiyans at the Chicago Open 

Bryan also received a mix of disassembled A-IIs and A-Vs. The pre-assembled cubes that came in boxes saying "Haiyan-memory" look exactly like A-Vs. They look nothing like these. They feel nothing like my A-Vs though, so as of now, I have absolutely no idea what's going on 

Edit: Now I'm 99% sure we didn't get Haiyans. What I have looks nothing like this.


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, maybe Hai Yan-memory, and Type A-V are basically the same. No-one has actual Hai Yan cubes yet.

See here

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=316870#post316870


----------



## blah (Feb 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hmm, maybe Hai Yan-memory, and Type A-V are basically the same. No-one has actual Hai Yan cubes yet.
> 
> See here
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=316870#post316870


Apparently. So no one won Haiyans I guess.


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2010)

They got A-V's with new corner moulds.


----------



## blah (Feb 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> They got A-V's with new corner moulds.


According to Justin and I, the corners look exactly the same as our original A-Vs :confused:


----------



## Meep (Feb 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> They got A-V's with new corner moulds.



Chester and Justin can't find any difference between these corners and their old AV corners =(

Edit: MEEP IS SLOW ):


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2010)

actually, the name "haiyan memory" (A-V with new corner) is a stupid Chinese-English translation of 海燕紀念版. 
紀念版 = signature edition/special edition

so should've been "Type A-V Haiyan edition"


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I just ordered an AV and a haiyan so I'll see differences and similarities and try a review vid. It'll be my first ever video...


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> actually, the name "haiyan memory" (A-V with new corner) is a stupid Chinese-English translation of 海燕紀念版.
> 紀念版 = signature edition/special edition
> 
> so should've been "Type A-V Haiyan edition"


You are wrong.海燕紀念版不对的，memory是记忆的意思，我是盲拧，所以用了记忆这个词！名字是我和厂家一起决定的。另外甲五不打磨连普通的魔方都不如，必须把角块磨成圆角才能用，并且变得非常好用，差距简直是天壤之别。通常我需要一个小时才能装好一个，非常累，手都疼。厂家已经按照我的要求设计了新的角块，年后就会生产，大概要1-2个月上市。现在只能把我手工打磨的叫做Haiyan-memory.其它的性能根本无法达到最好状态，等新磨具做好就会非常好了，不用再打磨了。


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 9, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> I hope Haiyan is still sending me one for free...It's been a long time. Has anyone else gotten them yet? (the free ones, not the ordered ones)



I will send to you 8 cubes in 7 days. Does it enough? I will also send it to the people who I have promised to give. I amvery very very busy, but I never forget to give you.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 9, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> I won one of these at the Chicago Open, and I really, really like it.
> 
> I'm trying to upload an average of 12 video with it right now and I'll edit that in when it's done, but these cubes are really good
> 
> It feels kind of like an AII or AV, but with not as many lockups, and just as fast. It's only popped once on me in about 100 solves so far.



The cube you get is Haiyan-Memory. It is assembled by myself. It is great you like it.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 9, 2010)

I see zero difference between Haiyan-Memory and the Type AV.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 9, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> I see zero difference between Haiyan-Memory and the Type AV.


Please wath the 3 edge of the corner clearly. I polished is circle.The other one edge have two edge.Actrually the felling of the cube not been polished is far from the one have been polished.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 9, 2010)

When the Type A V released first, I do not want use it. After changing mould 4 times according to my advice., I like it very much.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > actually, the name "haiyan memory" (A-V with new corner) is a stupid Chinese-English translation of 海燕紀念版.
> ...



i see. forget what i said then, 
but i still think it's not a very good name, because it sounds like you were dead and this cube is made for your memorial. (rolleyes)


----------



## isaacthecuber (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm no expert on cube types and all that stuff but according to Mr. Haiyan I won a Haiyan memory cube at the Chicago Open and I have to say I couldn't be more pleased with this cube. It is truly awesome. It cuts corner and turns very smooth. I've probably done at least 300 solves on it so far and it has yet to pop on me. Thank you so much Mr. Haiyan for this cube. It's very gracious of you to give out so many of these puzzles, and they are great competition prizes!


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 9, 2010)

So... Your giving out cubes to people you know? I don't get it. Sorry, I'm kind of new here.


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

He got it at a competition. Because he got top3.


----------



## mazei (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait, if I purchase an A-V from anywhere now, would it mean its a Haiyan Memory?


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 9, 2010)

mazei said:


> Wait, if I purchase an A-V from anywhere now, would it mean its a Haiyan Memory?



same here. it would be great, if it were so.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2010)

mazei said:


> Wait, if I purchase an A-V from anywhere now, would it mean its a Haiyan Memory?



Haiyan memory = AV with sanded corner piece (done by hand, i think)


----------



## Daniel Que (Feb 9, 2010)

So, what do we need to do to get one?


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 9, 2010)

Haiyan is 1000 times better than type A and how can i get one?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Is their any store that is selling the haiyan memory cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



PS: what he's saying is that "memory" is as in BLD memory. Right now the Haiyan memory is hand-modded by HaiYan himself, and it will be mass produced later in this month. *ONLY the hand-modded A-Vs are called Haiyan memory. Later all the Type A Vs will have the same corner pieces.*


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> ...



And then all the new Type A V will change name to Haiyan's cube-memory.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 10, 2010)

Haiyan how did you polish the pieces


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Haiyan how did you polish the pieces



He rounded the corners.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I'm confused...why don't you just post in Chinese? No offence intended, but i think it's more efficient for you to just post in Chinese and let the Chinese-speaking members on this forum explaining it in english...


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



你说的太对了，哈哈，先帮我解释吧！如果没记错，好象得送你魔方，我最近快累死了，好多事情做不完．争取这几天把我许诺的魔方都发出去！


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 10, 2010)

谢谢你的帮助,我英语肯定差你差远了,哈哈.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 10, 2010)

我真想好好休息下，快累死了！


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 10, 2010)

You it right, haha, the first to help me explain the bar! If you do not remember correctly, if they get your Rubik's Cube, I have recently quickly exhausted, and a lot of things undone. I promise to fight for these days to have sent out a Rubik's cube!


Thank you for your help, I sure am poor at English, a far cry from you, ha ha.



海盐你应该给我一个立方体，因为你是好的。


----------



## peterbat (Feb 10, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 谢谢你的帮助,我英语肯定差你差远了,哈哈.


其实...你的英语不错。：）


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

peterbat said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > 谢谢你的帮助,我英语肯定差你差远了,哈哈.
> ...



對呀，其實就只是句子稍微有點矛盾罷了。以住在國內來說已經很厲害了

話說其實我得英文也沒有多好，不過應該算是普通的程度了XD 二種語言都會挺方便的


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 10, 2010)

I feel very left out not being able to read Chinese. Google Translate isn't much help.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 我真想好好休息下，快累死了！



不急不急，慢慢來~~先破紀錄要緊XD


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> I feel very left out not being able to read Chinese. Google Translate isn't much help.



Me to. I should learn Chinese.


----------



## blah (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 話說其實我得英文也沒有多好，*不過應該算是普通的程度了*XD


LOL.


----------



## peterbat (Feb 10, 2010)

blah said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 話說其實我得英文也沒有多好，*不過應該算是普通的程度了*XD
> ...



Well, it's not like he's setting a very high standard...


----------



## Meep (Feb 10, 2010)

Personally I understood what he meant despite the grammar issues =( Now it's like "Yay he posted! Now to wait for a translator.."


----------



## mazei (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, if I purchase an A-V from anywhere now, would it mean its a Haiyan Memory?
> ...



I'm asking, if I would be getting a Haiyan Memory if I purchase an A-V from lets say...C4Y. Because he said that its a new mold which I presume it means that now the A-Vs with the old mold have stopped production and Haiyan Memory's are sold instead.


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 10, 2010)

I have used Haiyan's cube, and I don't think it is so nice that it can replace my current cube--Type A V. Maybe I should use Haiyan's cube for more time, but the stickers are so bad, so I have decided to change all of them.

用了几天海燕，感觉中心块应该也要磨圆吧，甲五就是圆的，海燕却是倒角，角块和棱块已经达到了打磨过的甲五的境界了，总体还有点卡，贴纸也不行，改天换了贴纸再试试，多磨合下。


----------



## r_517 (Feb 10, 2010)

mazei said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



nope. HAIYAN MEMORY is a hand-molded cube based on AV by Haiyan himself i think. AV is just still AV


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 10, 2010)

希望磨合版的甲五快点上市


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 10, 2010)

r_517 said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



...for now  The new molds will be mass produced later on for the AV's (I heard 2 months later, but I'm not sure)


----------



## r_517 (Feb 10, 2010)

话说问一下老瓦。。淳淳上次说寄5个给我作为那个帮他出书的奖励的。。后来他又说直接让老瓦寄给我。。再后来又说等几天。。咱等了1个月多了还没见任何音讯@。@再拿不到就赶不上3月底英国的比赛了@[email protected]
————————————————————————————————


----------



## joey (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd prefer it if he spoke in English actually.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 10, 2010)

joey said:


> I'd prefer it if he spoke in English actually.


me 2. though my chn's better than eng, but anyway more people could understand it however ill it is

on the other hand it might be hard for those who's not a native speaker to translate their words into eng, like "alg", "U perm" etc. when i first came here i cannot match them with their Chinese translations at all. they are completely different


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 10, 2010)

I honestly think it would be more beneficial for the information to be written in english. Even with the imperfect language, it is still possible to decipher what is being said. In that way atleast everyone is able to understand to some extent. I don't think that people who don't read chinese should be forced to ask for help in understanding what is being said. I'm pretty sure that there are more people on this forum that speak english as opposed to those that speak only chinese.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 10, 2010)

joey said:


> I'd prefer it if he spoke in English actually.



Same here...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> I honestly think it would be more beneficial for the information to be written in english. Even with the imperfect language, it is still possible to decipher what is being said. In that way atleast everyone is able to understand to some extent. I don't think that people who don't read chinese should be forced to ask for help in understanding what is being said. I'm pretty sure that there are more people on this forum that speak english as opposed to those that speak only chinese.



my worry is not really that people couldn't understand what he meant because of the minor grammar issues, what i'm concerned about is that he may not be able to write in enlish as quickly as we does, and he'll leave out some information because he's exhausted from writing a single post for hours. (when i first learned english, a 50-words post may take me half an hour to write.)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly think it would be more beneficial for the information to be written in english. Even with the imperfect language, it is still possible to decipher what is being said. In that way atleast everyone is able to understand to some extent. I don't think that people who don't read chinese should be forced to ask for help in understanding what is being said. I'm pretty sure that there are more people on this forum that speak english as opposed to those that speak only chinese.
> ...


well then you start translating...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 10, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



my point exactly..


----------



## blah (Feb 10, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> I honestly think it would be more beneficial for the information to be written in english. Even with the imperfect language, it is still possible to decipher what is being said.


And it's even more possible to decipher it wrongly. Misinterpretations almost never arise because of imperfect grammar/spelling, they're mostly due to poor word choices and expressions by the OP, that's NOT something you can "decipher." It's better to let him say exactly what he intends to say instead of it coming out wrong because of a language barrier.

Do you think we're THAT stupid? If we're conversing in Chinese and don't bother to translate it, then obviously it's not of any value to anyone else. Rest assured that important information WILL be translated. There are quite a number of competent translators here.

Stop whining.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

blah, there have been quite a few posts in this thread in Chinese, and almost none of them have been translated. (I didn't see any, but maybe I missed something. Or maybe one of the posts was a translation, but since it wasn't clearly labeled as such, we couldn't tell?) Does that mean that all of those posts were not of any value to anyone else? Kind of sad if true, isn't it?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 10, 2010)

blah said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly think it would be more beneficial for the information to be written in english. Even with the imperfect language, it is still possible to decipher what is being said.
> ...



I agree that it's possible to decipher them wrongly. But since they cant be deciphered in this case, how about translating them? I do not think that you're stupid. However the fact that this is a forum means that at the very least everyone should be able to understand what is being said. I agree with Mike and doubt that every single post was irrelevant. I'm not whining. I'm trying to make it so that other people are also able to understand what has been said in the last several posts.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 11, 2010)

It's definitely been a while since I posted here!

While the Chinese language is very intricate in the way we shape the words, it is very possible that a non-native English speaker could screw up the words and end up saying something completely different than the Chinese he was thinking in his head.

Give me 6 months to learn Chinese (Mandarin, spoken) and I will translate.
In the meantime, assume it is gibberish and continue on with your lives.

Honestly, though, there is SO much room for error it is ridiculous.
The only reason I know this is because I am basically the white-washed Chinese kid in my family - everyone else was either born in China or lived there for a heck of a long time. I don't even know what the country looks like, since I've never been there! - My grandparents speak broken English that sometimes it is actually EASIER to decipher the Mandarin that I don't understand than it is to try and decipher the REAL meaning of the English.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 11, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> It's definitely been a while since I posted here!
> 
> While the Chinese language is very intricate in the way we shape the words, it is very possible that a non-native English speaker could screw up the words and end up saying something completely different than the Chinese he was thinking in his head.
> 
> ...



Chinese language are kinda "genetic" said by one of my English teacher who's a Canadian. his grandpa's a Chinese, so he said that he learned Chinese for just less than 1 year after coming to China and now he masters it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah, there have been quite a few posts in this thread in Chinese, and almost none of them have been translated. (I didn't see any, but maybe I missed something. Or maybe one of the posts was a translation, but since it wasn't clearly labeled as such, we couldn't tell?) Does that mean that all of those posts were not of any value to anyone else? Kind of sad if true, isn't it?



i'm sorry about not explaining what we were talking about in the previous chinese posts, but we were just simply chatting, nothing else. it does not have any important contents or information about the cube. (in my opinion) there is no point translating them.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 11, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> The only reason I know this is because I am basically the white-washed Chinese kid in my family - everyone else was either born in China or lived there for a heck of a long time. I don't even know what the country looks like, since I've never been there! - My grandparents speak broken English that sometimes it is actually EASIER to decipher the Mandarin that I don't understand than it is to try and decipher the REAL meaning of the English.



yay, I'm not alone!


----------



## NateG (Feb 11, 2010)

The links in the first post don't work. Can anyone re-post them?


----------



## blah (Feb 11, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > actually, the name "haiyan memory" (A-V with new corner) is a stupid Chinese-English translation of 海燕紀念版.
> ...


You're wrong. It's not called the Haiyan special edition. "Memory" means memory, I chose the word "memory" because I do BLD. I came up with this name together with the company (Type A). Before modding, the original A-V is worse than normal cubes. The corners have to be rounded before it can even be used, in fact, there's a world of difference between pre- and post-modded A-Vs. Usually, it takes me an hour to mod one cube, it's so tiring and it hurts my hands so much. Type A has already designed new corners according to my advice. It'll be out in a month or two. For now, I'll just call my hand-modded cubes "Haiyan-Memory." It'll be so much better when the new molds are done, I don't have to sand them by hand anymore.



Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 你说的太对了，哈哈，先帮我解释吧！如果没记错，好象得送你魔方，我最近快累死了，好多事情做不完．争取这几天把我许诺的魔方都发出去！


You're right, haha, please explain/translate for me for now. If I remember correctly, I still have to send you some cubes. I've been so tired lately, I can't get everything done in time. I'll use the next couple of days to send out all the cubes that I've promised everyone.



Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 谢谢你的帮助,我英语肯定差你差远了,哈哈.


Thanks for your help, my English must be far worse than yours, haha.



Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 我真想好好休息下，快累死了！


I really wanna take a good rest. I'm dead tired.



peterbat said:


> 其实...你的英语不错。：）


Actually, your English isn't bad.



daniel0731ex said:


> 對呀，其實就只是句子稍微有點矛盾罷了。以住在國內來說已經很厲害了
> 
> 話說其實我得英文也沒有多好，不過應該算是普通的程度了XD 二種語言都會挺方便的


Yeah, it's just that your sentences are a little awkward, but that's really good considering you live in China. Actually, my English isn't too good either, but I'd say it's pretty decent. It's convenient to know both languages.



daniel0731ex said:


> 不急不急，慢慢來~~先破紀錄要緊XD


There's no rush. Take it easy. Breaking records is more important.



splendidrex said:


> 用了几天海燕，感觉中心块应该也要磨圆吧，甲五就是圆的，海燕却是倒角，角块和棱块已经达到了打磨过的甲五的境界了，总体还有点卡，贴纸也不行，改天换了贴纸再试试，多磨合下。


I've been using the Haiyan for a few days. I feel that the center pieces should be rounded down too. The corners and edges are as good as modded A-Vs, but it's still kinda locky. The stickers are bad too, I'll try it again after changing the stickers.



splendidrex said:


> 希望磨合版的甲五快点上市


I hope the new A-Vs come out soon.



r_517 said:


> 话说问一下老瓦。。淳淳上次说寄5个给我作为那个帮他出书的奖励的。。后来他又说直接让老瓦寄给我。。再后来又说等几天。。咱等了1个月多了还没见任何音讯@。@再拿不到就赶不上3月底英国的比赛了@[email protected]
> ————————————————————————————————


Haiyan, Chunchun first said he would send me 5 cubes, then he said he would ask you to send them to me, later he told me to wait a few more days. I've been waiting for more than a month and there's still no news about it. If I don't get them soon, I won't be able to make it to the UK competition in March.



Mike Hughey said:


> blah, there have been quite a few posts in this thread in Chinese, and almost none of them have been translated. (I didn't see any, but maybe I missed something. Or maybe one of the posts was a translation, but since it wasn't clearly labeled as such, we couldn't tell?) Does that mean that all of those posts were not of any value to anyone else? Kind of sad if true, isn't it?


Yes, it is sad.

It's even sadder that people here refuse to believe me when I said that the posts in Chinese were worth nothing and that I wasted an hour of my life translating all that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2010)

blah said:


> It's even sadder that people here refuse to believe me when I said that the posts in Chinese were worth nothing and that I wasted an hour of my life translating all that.



Sorry for bugging you with that. But it is kind of nice to read Haiyan's first comment there - that seemed worth translation to me. His description of how rough the mod is to do was nice to read. So thanks for your translation effort.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh well, thanks for translating it anyway. Even if you say it's not noteworthy, some bits were. And his mod for a AV.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 11, 2010)

blah said:


> Yes, it is sad.
> 
> It's even sadder that people here refuse to believe me when I said that the posts in Chinese were worth nothing and that I wasted an hour of my life translating all that.



my point exactly 

you and me already said several times that it's nothing, and yet you guys still refuses to trust us even when so many people already confirmed about it


i thought people who can solve a rubix cube are smart.


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 11, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is sad.
> ...



I thought people who can solve a "rubix cube" did know that solving it has nothing to do with intelligence.

And who are you and those "many people" to decide what's important and what's not?


----------



## ukrcuber (Feb 20, 2010)

i want to try it out too)
What do i have to do to have it?
Are there any free cubes out there?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 20, 2010)

You need to be the top3 in a certain country at 3speed or buy it from a website to get one. I don't believe he is sending any more freebies.


----------



## mazei (Feb 21, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> You need to be the top3 in a certain country at 3speed



LIES!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 21, 2010)

Haiyan is definitely not sending out any more cubes to people. He actually asked for the word to be spread, as he needs to sell some cubes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 21, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> You need to be the top3 in a certain country at 3speed or buy it from a website to get one. I don't believe he is sending any more freebies.



i think he didn't send out any at all for free except as competition prizes, or am i wrong?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 21, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Haiyan is definitely not sending out any more cubes to people. He actually asked for the word to be spread, as he needs to sell some cubes.


I have send 320 cubes as gift. Do you think 320 is a big number?At least 320 cubers get this cube.Becauses the cost of the shipment is so expensive I have to give the cube to competition and most of the competitior can get the cubes. Also I provided 1$ cubes in my shop, actrually the man who want it only need pay the cost of ups+1$.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > You need to be the top3 in a certain country at 3speed or buy it from a website to get one. I don't believe he is sending any more freebies.
> ...



I have send some cubes to some people.But as you know the ups cost is so expensive .


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 21, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Haiyan is definitely not sending out any more cubes to people. He actually asked for the word to be spread, as he needs to sell some cubes.



320*20$=6400$. If I send the cube one by one..............................I have to give the cube to competition,It can help more people to get the cube.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

Does it have to be UPS? I just had a look at this, it shows much cheaper prices:
http://www.sendfromchina.com/shipping.php


----------



## r_517 (Feb 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Does it have to be UPS? I just had a look at this, it shows much cheaper prices:
> http://www.sendfromchina.com/shipping.php



i've never seen HK post or US postal service available in China Mainland except the cities next to Hong Kong. Haiyan lives in Beijing, which is far away from them. On the other hand, China Post just suuuuuuuuuuuuuucks. So the cheapest has to be UPS.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Haiyan lives in Beijing



As stated above the table, those prices are for shipping *from Beijing*.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyan lives in Beijing
> ...



it might be possible to ship from US to Beijing, but i indeed never saw those HK posts or so in Beijing. maybe they've set a station in beijing now?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

r_517 said:


> it might be possible to ship from US to Beijing, but i indeed never saw those HK posts or so in Beijing. maybe they've set a station in beijing now?



Did you read the page I linked to? Here it is again:
http://www.sendfromchina.com/shipping.php

Excerpt:


http://www.sendfromchina.com/shipping.php said:


> How do we do it? It is all because we are sending large volume of parcels internationally daily. SendFromChina.com helps thousands of China-based online stores and eBay sellers to deliver millions of parcels monthly.
> 
> Cheaper Delivery: SendFromChina.com is the largest mailing agent company in China. We negotiate big discounts and pass on the savings to all our customers.
> Faster Delivery: SendFromChina.com does not post our parcels to any Postal Office. Instead, our trucks deliver all the parcels directly to the Air Mail Center at the international airport every morning. 80% of our parcels leave China on the same day of posting.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > it might be possible to ship from US to Beijing, but i indeed never saw those HK posts or so in Beijing. maybe they've set a station in beijing now?
> ...



i got it. Haiyan should try it


----------



## tribaleps (Feb 22, 2010)

Has anyone got any advice on making the Haiyan cube better? Doesn't seem that great out of the box (no offense to Hai Yan), after adjusting the tensions and breaking it in with 50+ solves and random scrambling.


----------



## negative_earth (Feb 22, 2010)

can i just buy the cube right from his online store? 

i really want to give it a try


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 22, 2010)

Haiyan should really look into what StefanPochman posted


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Does it have to be UPS? I just had a look at this, it shows much cheaper prices:
> http://www.sendfromchina.com/shipping.php
> 
> ]


Thank you very much ,I will contact sendfromchina and try to get cheapest price.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 22, 2010)

tribaleps said:


> Has anyone got any advice on making the Haiyan cube better? Doesn't seem that great out of the box (no offense to Hai Yan), after adjusting the tensions and breaking it in with 50+ solves and random scrambling.



I dunno.
After 300+ solves, it became top notch for me.
I love my Haiyan cube.

Maybe it's your preferential style.
I cleaned out the cube, and used CRC lubricant, as well as putting on a cubesmith standard color set.


----------



## tribaleps (Feb 22, 2010)

4Chan said:


> tribaleps said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got any advice on making the Haiyan cube better? Doesn't seem that great out of the box (no offense to Hai Yan), after adjusting the tensions and breaking it in with 50+ solves and random scrambling.
> ...



I suspected it could be the lube...i'll try to clean it out and re-lube. Thanks!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I will contact sendfromchina and try to get cheapest price.



Great, I hope it works out well. No idea how good it really is, but I found it by googling for "China Postal Service" and it was the first result besides China Post and it does give me a good impression (for example mentioning import fees for sending to Europe). And of course the prices are much better than the UPS you currently have.


----------



## jiggy (Feb 22, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> can i just buy the cube right from his online store?
> 
> i really want to give it a try



Yes you can, Haiyan made a post about this about two weeks ago. Also, you can get them from Popbuying in black and white.

Popbuying should start processing orders again in the next couple of days, I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Zubon (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish popbuying would get back to business quickly. I ordered the day they came out on popbuying which just happened to be the day they stopped taking orders for Chinese new year which just happened to be one day before I found out about the 10% discount....


----------



## r_517 (Feb 22, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I wish popbuying would get back to business quickly. I ordered the day they came out on popbuying which just happened to be the day they stopped taking orders for Chinese new year which just happened to be one day before I found out about the 10% discount....



they have restarted. my products were shipped several hours ago


----------

